# Stop/Delay Ocean Blasting "Emergency Meeting"



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Stop/Delay Ocean Blasting "Emergency Meeting" 


Clean Ocean Action Release
6-24-14

EMERGENCY TOWN HALL MEETING
5pm Wednesday, July 2
Barnegat Light Fire Company
10 West 10th Street
Barnegat Light, NJ 08006

OCEAN BLASTING IMMINENT OFF BARNEGAT BAY

Join scientists, commercial and recreational fishing leaders, divers, elected officials, marine mammal protectors and other citizens to who care about the health of New Jersey marine life. Learn about the harm and risks of ocean blasting, and the possible negative impacts to fisheries during peak period summer months. 

Harmful Rutgers Study to Examine 60 Million-Year-Old Rocks for Sea Level Changes. The study will shock the ocean with sound waves, the blasts will produce 250 decibels every 5 seconds, 24 hours a day for 30 days starting in July. (In humans, impairment begins when exposed to sounds at 115 decibels for only 30 seconds).

Nine of the 16 most important offshore commercial fisheries are at their peaks in the summer months. Seismic blasts can cause fish and squid to scatter and impact catch rates. 

PLEASE ATTEND THE EMERGENCY MEETING AND LEARN MORE!!!

Barnegat Light Fire Company, 10 West 10th Street, Barnegat Light at 5 PM!!

FOR MORE INFORMATION or TO GET INVOLVED--CALL CLEAN OCEAN ACTION: 732-872-0111

www.StopRutgersOceanBlasting.org

Sponsored by: Clean Ocean Action; CWA local1075; Mayor Kirk Olson - Barnegat Light; Jersey Coast Anglers Assoc.; NJ Beach Buggy Assoc.; NJ Council of Divers; NJ Outdoor Alliance; Point Pleasant Fishermen's Dock Cooperative; Recreational Fishing Alliance; Save Barnegat Bay; Surfrider Foundation Mid-Atlantic Region; Capt Eddie Yates F/v Hunter/Pres. United Boatman of NJ; Viking Village; and more to come...Updated June 24, 2014


----------

